# Dog becomes last certified member of NM police force



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Dog becomes last certified member of NM police force

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/09/2...-certified-member-force-drug/?test=latestnews


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was in Vaughn recently. In fact, I bought some jerky and pinion nuts. Vaughn is a traditional stop when traveling from Roswell to Santa Fe. I've been there many times. Wonder if they would like to have an "aging" police chief, familiar with police working dogs.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I was in Vaughn recently. In fact, I bought some jerky and pinion nuts. Vaughn is a traditional stop when traveling from Roswell to Santa Fe. I've been there many times. Wonder if they would like to have an "aging" police chief, familiar with police working dogs.
> 
> DFrost



Sounds like a winner there David! :wink:


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll come work for you David!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't worry about the aging David we're all aging, if not they have dirt on them. Just put very experienced.....


----------

